# New Archery Shop Open In Illinois



## Tops (Mar 11, 2004)

more!!!!!!!


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Looks good Tim. We will be down to see you soon. Missed you guys in Metropolis.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Looks like a very nice shop


----------



## Packerfan1997 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was wondering if you guys were getting close to opening. I'll have to make the 1 hour drive south to check it out. That Tim fellar sure has a nice place to shoot!

Billy Bob


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

wow...belvidere??? I live like.... 15 minutes away. Where in belvidere is it?


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

5725 Lawrenceville Road
Belvidere IL

Take Genoa Road north off of 90 to the 4th stop light. Thats Lawrenceville Road. Turn left and you can't miss it!


----------



## BROBB2112 (May 31, 2007)

*New Shop*

Nice looking shop Tim!!!!


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

looks good. i hope you can move that many bows


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> looks good. i hope you can move that many bows


I don't think he'll have any problem moving the bows! His customer service will be some of the best around!


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome shop, i am glad to see you are shooting the BEST TARGETS ON THE MARKET, spyderweb targets are all i shoot, great choice.


----------



## mshane (Oct 15, 2002)

Looks good Tim, I was the one who layed out all the ductwork for your space at Norstar... Will have to get over there and shoot.

Shane


----------



## Tops (Mar 11, 2004)

A few More


----------



## Tops (Mar 11, 2004)

outside


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice pics Lonnie!!


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks great! What are your range fees? I'll definitely have to stop in.


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Tim is charging $6 for range fees. He told me that a relaxed and fun atmosphere along with quality customer service are his main goals!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I see a TON of bows, which is great!, but I dont see alot in accessories... Is he still setting up, and will there be more,.. or am I just not seeing them...?

also, is the shop geared more towards target or hunting?... Most proshops ive seen have one or the other.....


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad HT said:


> I see a TON of bows, which is great!, but I dont see alot in accessories... Is he still setting up, and will there be more,.. or am I just not seeing them...?
> 
> also, is the shop geared more towards target or hunting?... Most proshops ive seen have one or the other.....


He is still in the process of setting up, everyday things are getting added to the shelves. If you need it, Tim will have it!

Sure Shot Archery is mostly geared towards bowhunters but Tim is an accomplished target archer with a ton of knowledge so he will carry target gear too.

Sure Shot Archery will have it all!


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Both sides of both of these racks are starting to get packed with merchandise.


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey, who did your concrete, looks kind of rough?! If you needed a good concrete guy you should have given me a call I would have set you up.

See you this weekend!

Tim Zimmerman


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Very nice. Thanks for sharing.

You certainly want to give some thought to putting a barrier to protect the range lights down range.

Best of luck.*


----------



## Tim R Rau (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks,Guys!We have alot of inventory to put on the shelves.My son was in a bad motorcycle accident recently and I have been spending most of my time with the family.I look forward to seeing everyone at the shop.We have alot of work to do yet but it is coming along.I appreciate the help I have recieved lately from my friends and family.It is nice to see so many people as excited as I am to make the best shop we can. 
Shoot Straight,
Tim


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

best of luck to you in your endeavor...i hope it is a success. :wink:


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Tim R Rau said:


> Thanks,Guys!We have alot of inventory to put on the shelves.My son was in a bad motorcycle accident recently and I have been spending most of my time with the family.I look forward to seeing everyone at the shop.We have alot of work to do yet but it is coming along.I appreciate the help I have recieved lately from my friends and family.It is nice to see so many people as excited as I am to make the best shop we can.
> Shoot Straight,
> Tim


I hope your son is ok Tim!


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Tim is in the process of fine tuning his hours but for now the only day he is closed is Tuesdays. M, W, TH & FR, Sure Shot Archery is open 11- 6 or 8 (2 days 6, 2 days 8). Saturday 11-4 and Sunday 1-5.


----------



## syndique (May 31, 2008)

good luck from arizona

everything looks wonderful


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

lx12ringer said:


> Tim is in the process of fine tuning his hours but for now the only day he is closed is Tuesdays. M, W, TH & FR, Sure Shot Archery is open 11- 6 or 8 (2 days 6, 2 days 8). Saturday 11-4 and Sunday 1-5.


M,Wed, Thurs 11-8

Fri 11-6

Sat 11-4

Sun 1-6

Current and final


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

dang, sure wish i had a pro shop within 4 hours of me! but living in a small town excludes you from allot of things, love it though.


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

Just got back from the shop. Great place, great targets, good job Tim. Can't wait until the first tournament. Now everybody run over there and buy some bows he's got 60 on the wall waiting to be bought!! Unless you want a Elite!


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Nice Shop*

Hey Tops...Nice place man! I have been trying to do something like that for about 4 years...can you give me some advice on how to go about it? 

I am doing between $85-$90K a year, but can't seem to get anyone to finance that kind of venue

Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

How far is this shop from Rockford? I am out there twice a year for work.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Belvidere is only like 15-20 mins, at MOST from rockford....

Im axious to come out and visit..! When will the tourneys start?


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Fortunately we have several good pro shops in the Northern Illinois area. Tim is still working out the details of the indoor 3D shoots since the end of the 3D season is near. There will be some soon though!


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

If you guys decide to have any tournaments this fall/winter be sure to let us know. I'll bring a few Hoosiers over to help test out the new range. The place looks great!


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> If you guys decide to have any tournaments this fall/winter be sure to let us know. I'll bring a few Hoosiers over to help test out the new range. The place looks great!


You got it!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

lx12ringer said:


> Fortunately we have several good pro shops in the Northern Illinois area. Tim is still working out the details of the indoor 3D shoots since the end of the 3D season is near. There will be some soon though!


Just cause the end of the 3D season is near, doent mean you cant still have indoor tourneys. i always enjoy a good wintertime league, etc... 

willl there be a 300 league?


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

Next time I visit my parents and sister in Huntley, I will definitely stop in. I am kinda in the market for a new Hoyt so..............


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad HT said:


> Just cause the end of the 3D season is near, doent mean you cant still have indoor tourneys. i always enjoy a good wintertime league, etc...
> 
> willl there be a 300 league?


Tim is planning a big grand opening event sometime soon with a possible 3D.

There will definitely be indoor 300 leagues along with many indoor 3D's. Indoor leagues normally start after the main part of hunting season. He's got 14 new ASA Rineharts and will be getting the other 16 soon, so its gonna happen. We'll keep you posted!


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*TOPS this is an awesome venue mate....*

You need to come over and visit us in South Africa and give use some pointers:wink:

We are very jealous of you shop.


Good luck in the new venture.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

lx12ringer said:


> Tim is planning a big grand opening event sometime soon with a possible 3D.
> 
> There will definitely be indoor 300 leagues along with many indoor 3D's. Indoor leagues normally start after the main part of hunting season. He's got 14 new ASA Rineharts and will be getting the other 16 soon, so its gonna happen. We'll keep you posted!


Great!.. keep us all informed of the 3D and indoor shoots, I know I cant wait! :darkbeer:


----------



## leatherman92 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice shop!!


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Jefro (Feb 17, 2003)

*Congrats Tim*

Tim-

The place looks awsome. Happy to see you follow thru with your dream. The area sure needed this. Please keep everyone informed on the shoot schedule.

Jeff


----------



## Tim R Rau (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks again for all the compliments on the shop.The phone lines are now in and the shelves are starting to get full.The staff and myself are really enjoying the spider web targets.I can't wait to hold some ASA 3D shoots very soon.The new # is 815-544-3800.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Is there a website?


----------



## trxster831 (Nov 18, 2003)

*new shop*

the place looks great tim. hope you are planning on having a couple of money shoots down there, ive been practicing. alot of help from a great coach close to ya. good luck!


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Make sure you include an indoor spot "trifecta" with Presley`s Outdoors farther south in Bartonville, Il (near Peoria) and you guys will start something really big.:tongue:


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Sure Shot Archery's phone number is 815-544-3800


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

*Congrats*

Looks really good. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

I stopped by Tim's place today. Very nice shop. He has a great selection of new & used bows, nice range, and accessories. He was real nice and helpful. I would highly recommend anyone looking to buy/trade a bow to check him out...Randy


----------

